# Which Specialist Weapon do you prefer in 6th Edition?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Which do you prefer if you are picking between the Lightning Claw, Power Fist, Chain Fist and Thunder Hammer. Has the change in close combat mechanics between 6th and 5th altered this choice for you? How many of you are taking advantage of the new rule for specialist weapons and doing a mixed pair?

I know that the combination of a lightning claw and a power fist is a fairly potent melee oriented character choice. It gives them the ability to hit on initiative or wait until I1 for the TEQ killing punch. If I am building a basic CSM lord and do not want to get a relic, this is a great choice.

What choices, and tactics have you adapted for the new rules of the specialist melee weapons in 6th edition?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of the 'Powerscythe' for my conversions; basically this is how I describe a weapon that a character is so skilled with a polearm that he can twirl it with the speed (and cutting edge) of a sword, or slow the weapon down for a brutal slash. I use this for either the Power Sword/Axe combo (Chaos Termies with two weapons), or the Fisticlaw.

If I had to choose one, I'd go with the Claw, for the same reasons I went with the Sword in your other thread; it's an average weapon for all comers. If I need a high strength, I'd much rather shoot something with a lascannon.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Individually:
1: claw
2: hammer
3. fist

Combinations, points allowing:

1. claw/hammer
2. claw/fist

5 points for concussive matters against MC's in my meta.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Seeing as my CSM can't get hammers I'd have to say it's a tie. I don't think my unit champions really need the claws and the Champion of Chaos rule makes fists pointless on them too. My Chaos Lords however always brings both when not suiting up with a daemon weapon.

Edit; Completely forgot about the Chainfist, which I tend to use more than the powerfist. Whenever I use my terminator lord he always comes rocking out with his claws and a huge tablesaw fused to his armour! That extra d6 has made my day quite a few times, so I have to say that I love it.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

On most characters, either a lightning or wolf claw.

With challenges, powerfists just seem like a liability these days. Although nemesis daemon hammers are pretty good.


----------

